# Harold ate a toad!!!



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

the little devil!! we were out on the spring pole when i noticed a toad.. small one somewhere between a quarter and a half dollar size hopping in some leaves. well stupid me says "look harry" and i bump the toad with my toe to make him hop (he's a pup...never seen a toad before). harry instantly vacuums the toad up and starts foaming and spitting everywhere. i live in n. Illinois so we don't really have the poisonous toads, but me being me i call my vet and talk to a family friend who is a tech there. she says he should be fine just try to make him throw up, feed him a tbs. or 2 of hydrogen peroxide and GET HIM OUTSIDE cuz he's gonna puke... i do it, he looks mad... no puke. i call her back she says try one more tbs. and that ought to do it. i can here the vet in the background saying that there is no way he won't throw up... well another tbs... and no puke... just looked nauseous and ubber p.o'ed at me. we its been about 6 hours... and harold played all the rest of the afternoon and is sleeping now seems like he's gonna be fine. the tech still can't believe he didn't vomit... but all seems well. sorry for the long post just had to share my minor freak out with everyone 

p.s. i know its weird... but i can't stop thinking about how weird harry's 5:45am BM is gonna look!!!


----------



## annahouck (Oct 7, 2010)

That's kinda weird. I got same situation with my dog. He loves to eat soap. I'm kinda worried because he did that for several times. Now I don't know if he's fine but I don't see him acting strange. Well just to share something funny bout dogs, Try to watch this video. I just found this one and I can't help to share this. Very funny and amazing. The smartest dog in the world!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah, Kangol ate one three years ago and I freaked and called an emergency vet at 3am because he was foaming at the mouth so bad. She told me that was normal because of the stuff they excrete and to make sure he drank some water so I turned the hose on and he was straight. He still picks them up and messes with them when he sees them in the backyard; however he spits them out quickly because I think it comes back to him once its in his mouth....lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Daisy, Dre and Diesel cornered and killed one last night.. lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Toads can be toxic but usually not deadly unless you live in places that have poisonous toads like FL. Hydrogen peroxide is great to t=make them throw up but next time give him a little more than you did and having a large syringe to give it in the back of the throat is handy. Of course with no needle just to get it back there so they do not spit most of it out. If the dog does not get it out of their system they can hallucinate and it can be dangerous because some dogs get scared and bite and lash out. Just something to think about with toads, we have had a few dogs eat them this year and a few clients dogs, none of my dogs had bad trips but some one my clients dogs did! lol
Good to hear he was ok!


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

I found Rocky hunting some frogs one night he ate a couple and I didnt think much of it and he was fine.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

well its been about 24hrs. and he seems to be doing fine, we just got back from a walk...

no strange poo's yet


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, if you think about it ... a toad is a meat, right? Perfectly digestable, tho I'd never eat one just hopping around, lol.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Well, if you think about it ... a toad is a meat, right? Perfectly digestable, tho I'd never eat one just hopping around, lol.


well he didn't really chew it at all... he basically inhaled it 

so i've been waiting for a whole toad!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol you probably will not find anything out the other end! most dogs don;t have issues with frogs but frogs are toxic it just depends on the dog reaction, most do just fine. General, my Boston terrier, ate one as big as his head the other day and he threw up about 10 min later on his own. I had no clue he ate till he started vomiting but it only lasted about 20 min and then he was fine. I am happy to hear everything has been ok since the toad eating.


----------

